# My lab isn't interested in retrieving dummy... Any ideas?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Hub is an 8 month old lab that has no interest in picking up a ball or dummy. He goes to target but only touches his nose to it. I have another lab(Ace) that I started with when he was younger. He has great drive and intensity. When I work them together, Hub goes to target but still won't try to get it. He is more interested in harassing Ace. Any ideas how to get him to pick it up?


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Make sure all of his adult teeth are in then Force Fetch my female was the same way.
jim


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

.. Get a Golden <gd&rlh>

Have you tried a bandana and squeakies?


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

On a more helpful note, like the above, if he is teething you may want to wait till his adult teeth finnish coming in and try again.. Also try a live pigeon that has it's wings tied.. Sometimes that can really excite the retrieving instinct. You may also want to "roll" the ball instead of throwing for a while.
Some dogs are late bloomers. Good Luck!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

ChrisGSATx said:


> Hub is an 8 month old lab that has no interest in picking up a ball or dummy. He goes to target but only touches his nose to it. I have another lab(Ace) that I started with when he was younger. He has great drive and intensity. When I work them together, Hub goes to target but still won't try to get it. He is more interested in harassing Ace. Any ideas how to get him to pick it up?


OK- I'm gonna break training here just this once.

Don't work the dogs together- the little one understands his place in the pecking order and isn't interested in challenging the pack leader.

Back to your regularly scheduled GDG regards

Bubba


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed -- do not work the two dogs together.
What do you mean by "target"?
Are you trying to teach the dog to fetch using a clicker? If so you may have instead taught him to run and touch the item rather than actually pick it up.
--Anney


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

What is Hub's breeding?


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

My 5 year old Golden (pictured) would not pick up bumpers until he was force fetched. He loved birds and would retrieve any type of bird. I was told by someone I respect to just give him birds, so that was what I did. Once we went through FF, he started picking up bumpers and will retriever whatever is thrown now, although he still prefers birds. I agree with the post about live pigeons. Tie the wings up and let the pup chase it around, get his prey drive going. Also agree with the post that says don't train together. Each dog should have his own time with you.


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

This is a good topic as my little one isn't a fetching machine yet either. some days she is all over it and other days she'll meander to the area, touch it and then off she goes. I call her in, or use the rope and try again, pepping her up as much as I can and still the same thing. I have since learned that after 2 or three of those, to stop, other wise it just frustrates me and I don't need to add that to her plate. I'll go off and do some obedience. and try again later. She isn't as hyped up of the water as I would like either, but as you have all said, she could be a late bloomer. She does like to pick up the birds, and the dolkins, and even prefers the canvas bumpers, but the plastic ones are only so-so. I am extremely limited to bird access (only 6 in the freezer) so I don't take them out as often as I mabey should.....(.note to self...take out birds for tomorrow.) I do have wings on a couple of the bumpers...so now have a couple of birds with no wings...

My little one has all her adult teeth now .....(i think), .actually she just lost the last baby tooth that was beside the big canine the other day, but because she really isn't a fetching machine yet...should I wait a bit for the Force Fetch???


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Debby 
I was where your at with my ylf and didnt want to force fetch my dog just thought shed get it eventually and a friend of mine had his ffd by a trainer. I was sold and now I cant get my lab to Leave the bumpers alone when she finds em. Life will be easier for both of you after FF.
jim


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

So should I hold off and not worry about FF till she is more excited about the bumpers, or go ahead and do FF?


----------



## _Evelyn_ (Mar 7, 2008)

if he is healthy!? (his back, or ellbows??)
I would try a preydummy.

I don´t know any dog, who wouldn´t have learned it with that

lg evelyn


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I would FF as soon as possible. FF will make the dog interested in the dummy because he/she wont have a choice. FF makes retrieving a matter of obedience rather than "fun". After FF the dog will be as excited about retrievin the dummy as you could ask for. the sooner You FF the Easier it will be. I waited till my lab was near a year old and it was an uphill battle My huntin buddy did it at 6-7 months and it was much easier for him. All dogs react differently.
Jim


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

We had a pup that wasn't interested in bumpers at all. Once he was FF'd and had pigeons he was a machine and is now FC.

Have a new pup that didn't care for bumpers, only for birds. Had to wait till FF 'cause she'd chomp & eat the birds. Now is okay on bumpers & birds at 10 months old.


----------



## rmturner54 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum. Long time duck hunter of over 35 years. I am on my second lab retreiver, a 7 month old black female. I am doing all my own training so far, just like I did with my first dog. For a 7 month old I am very pleased with her obedience training. I too am now having issues with the lack of retrieve interest. Sometimes she will go to the object pick it up come part way back and drop it, sometimes will go to object and just look at it and walk away when Iam giving the fetch command. She loves sticks and will play with them endlessly, carrying them all of the yard. So from time to time I will throw the stick and send her to retrieve it, usually 1 time .She brings it back, gets lots of praise, then I take the item. Praise stops at that point. I also have several frozen ducks. She shows a lot of interest when I pull one of them from the freezer. I only throw it 1 time, but not everyday. She will perform fairly well with it. But after a training session of say obedience training I finish with play time and throw a tennis ball or a kong , she has no interest. I try not to put a lot of pressure on her. Now for the kicker. In the evenings she will get a toy and bring to me unannounced, poke it at me to play, so I play and also say the give command until she releases it, retrieves it every time I throw and bring it back until she gets tired.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

rmturner54 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum. Long time duck hunter of over 35 years. I am on my second lab retreiver, a 7 month old black female. I am doing all my own training so far, just like I did with my first dog. For a 7 month old I am very pleased with her obedience training. I too am now having issues with the lack of retrieve interest. Sometimes she will go to the object pick it up come part way back and drop it, sometimes will go to object and just look at it and walk away when Iam giving the fetch command. She loves sticks and will play with them endlessly, carrying them all of the yard. So from time to time I will throw the stick and send her to retrieve it, usually 1 time .She brings it back, gets lots of praise, then I take the item. Praise stops at that point. I also have several frozen ducks. She shows a lot of interest when I pull one of them from the freezer. I only throw it 1 time, but not everyday. She will perform fairly well with it. But after a training session of say obedience training I finish with play time and throw a tennis ball or a kong , she has no interest. I try not to put a lot of pressure on her. Now for the kicker. In the evenings she will get a toy and bring to me unannounced, poke it at me to play, so I play and also say the give command until she releases it, retrieves it every time I throw and bring it back until she gets tired.



Lots of things to think about.
First - was there ever a time/age that your pup exhibited more prey drive than other times? 
What is your demeanor when you decide it is time for a game of fetch?
how many retrieves at a time do you allow your pup to have?
Why do you put any pressure on her at all, during retrieving games? (given that she appears not to have much drive, pressure is the last thing she needs)
Don't throw any more sticks
Don't throw more than 4-5 retrieves with her toy at night. Use that same toy outside the next day for 2-3 retrieves.
Put her in a crate for a couple of hours before doing any retrieving or training.
check into Bill Hillmanns training a retriever puppy video.


----------



## rmturner54 (Nov 24, 2016)

No specific time or age when she showed interest. About a month ago was the first for the frozen duck, Threw only 1 time.
Game of fetch demeanor......sometimes in a playful way, sometimes in a training way(sit , stay , throw, give command of Elsa...off she goes, returns with lots of praise and hands on affection while item is being held in her mouth, then the give command, stop the praise) 
I throw sticks sometimes, not always just to try and keep her interest up and dive up.I even throw the newspaper on ocassions. And she does very well with those item showing a lot of dive and and a happy puppy.
I always keep the training sessions very short and end on a positive note.
i never thought about the crate, but will give that a try.
Thanks for your input


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

How far are you throwing the bumper? Check out Hillmanns youtube videos on building drive.


----------



## rmturner54 (Nov 24, 2016)

No more than about20 to 30 feet


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Try a paint roller cover, in an area where the dog can't get away from you. Roll it on the ground, do a lot of teasing, then throw. Throw 5 or 6 feet. Stop with the dog still wanting more.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)




----------

